# C and D Battery review



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I have always used a lot of size C and D batteries. And most important I need accuracy and good even power because I use them in my locator. Long lasting is my second requirement. I tried procell and duracell etc. and some rechargeable. Then on a locating forum guys where talking about Tenergy rechargeable and that they lasted years and gave clean power. So I bought some and have used them for about 3 months and all I can say is wow! The power evenly discharges compared to full then half then gone super quick. Before I would get a week out of a set of duracells now I get 2 weeks plus. I use them everyday. Charging time is long but I think thats better. So look up Tenergy if you need some good batteries. The only bad thing if you google them is that the boston marathon bombers used tenergy so they got some bad press. Amazon had the best price.


----------

